# Who is staying home? Who will be going to work?



## leehljp (Mar 16, 2020)

Who is staying home? 
Who will be going to work anyway? 
Who will be working from home? 
How will this affect you?

I am basically staying home for a couple of weeks - if I want to stay married to complete another year of marriage (51). My middle daughter is a teacher (special ed, and gifted & talented) and while their school system has closed (Arkansas), she still has to report to work since she is part of the administration. One son in law who is a teacher was told to stay home (in the Dallas area). This is an unprecendented event for modern times.

Will this coronavirus situation affect your work location? I would like to hear what is going on not only here in the States, but around the world also.


----------



## Jontello (Mar 16, 2020)

In Italy we have been home for the last 3 weeks. Here is a post that my wife wrote about how we have been coping with things and the situation here in Italy. 









						Coping with the Coronavirus
					

We are so grateful to all of you who have thought of us and reached out to ask how we are doing. In short, we are fine. It’s not been an easy journey but we have all we need (groceries, medic…




					tellosblog.com
				




thanks for asking.

jon


----------



## alanemorrison (Mar 16, 2020)

Who would have thought it? 
S Ireland has now, since last weekend, closed, not only all schools and colleges, but all pubs and clubs..... and it's St Patrick's day tomorrow!
N Ireland will probably do the same.
Govt. are suggesting that all people over age 70 should self isolate for 2 or 3 months. ( I'm 69 )


----------



## Edgar (Mar 16, 2020)

I work for a small manufacturing company (17 people in an 18,000 sf facility). It’s not practical for us to do our work outside the shop, so we are just taking sanitary & distance precautions as best we can. The mailman & UPS/Fedex drivers are about the only people who need to visit. Anyone with any kind of symptoms, however slight, are directed to stay home.


----------



## eharri446 (Mar 16, 2020)

I started working from home today. I had asked for permission because I am in the At Risk Group and got permission. The next day, the office manager told everyone who could to work from home.


----------



## mark james (Mar 16, 2020)

Wifey and I are retired and have what we need for 3-4 weeks; so a once weekly foray will be fine.  Will be doing every other weekend to assist my In-Laws - 3 hrs away.  We hope we don't bring in a virus... They're both 94 and very health compromised living at home with assistance. 

My three children:  Son - school teacher in Chicago.  His school  (private) may not survive so he is interviewing.  Second son - also now out of work (IT contracting) and interviewing.  Daughter, last year for her Grad Degree in Physical Therapy; classes cancelled, will do on-line classes the next 4 weeks, but the last courses are physically intensive (touchy-feely, hands on and with patients), so she is unsure how this will play out with what she needs for her exams and two last clinicals. She lost her part-time bartending/waitressing job due to the restaurant closures, so she's especially grumpy.

Making careful lists to go out only once a week if possible.  This to shall pass, but we also will do our best to be responsible.  We'll also check on our neighbors if they need help!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 16, 2020)

Montana is now reacting heavily to this outbreak.  For me, staying home is not a big thing, I live way out, or up, in the mountains.  My closest neighbor is 3/4 of a mile away.  But things are changing here.  My daughter who works for the school district will be working from home starting Wednesday.  My eldest granddaughter, a freshman at Montana Tech, is home on spring break but has been told she will do her classes via a teleconference.  My youngest granddaughter, a sophomore in high school will be doing her studies on line starting tomorrow.  My son and his wife live in Des Moines and he is now working from home.  Where I live this isn't a big thing.  We prepare for being snowed in for literally months so I have plenty of food and all the essentials needed.  I live completely off the grid, so except for making sure I have plenty of distilled water for the batteries, my electricity is not an issue, it never goes off.  I also have two back up generators which both have enough stored fuel to last me many months.  My 340' well produces all the water I can use and there's enough wildlife and edible plants around here to last me for, quite literally, years.  My cabin is heated by wood which I have a forest all around me to harvest all the dead trees I need to stay warm.  I'm in now way a going to alter my life style because there is nothing to alter.  My wife and I just inventoried our household needs and there are just 18 items we feel we need to make sure we have a bit more of, coffee being the biggest item on the ticket.  The store shelves in some states are empty, they will be restocked at some time and then, like Y2K, some people will be sitting on a lot of TP and other stuff.  I live in a very small community on my mountain, there's 5 families here year round, where we all help each other.  Nobody hordes anything and I know that if I needed something they would all share, it's part of what we're about.  We watch out for each other and ask neighbors when we go to town if they need anything.  Usually the answer is "no" but it never hurts to look out for your neighbor.  We just had a big snow storm here that dropped 2' of snow and we all pitched in to get the road clear.  We don't expect anything in return other than a thank you.

So Hank to answer your question, which I appreciate you asking very much, is that life for me won't change.  This virus is a blip on the map and I hope everyone in this Great Country that is affected will recover and continue with their lives.  Keep the faith and watch out for each other, this will go away at some point.


----------



## bsshog40 (Mar 16, 2020)

I work in the oilfield. We rent equipment to the drilling rigs. With the falling oil prices, a lot of companies stopping production. For most that are still drilling are not allowing people on their locations unless they call them. With the combination of oil prices and covid-19, the oilfield is going to see a lot of layoffs and some companies have already just folded up. This will destroy a lot of businesses in the coming months. The last slowdown of 2015, we had to sell our home at a loss. May happen again!


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 16, 2020)

bsshog40 said:


> I work in the oilfield. We rent equipment to the drilling rigs. With the falling oil prices, a lot of companies stopping production. For most that are still drilling are not allowing people on their locations unless they call them. With the combination of oil prices and covid-19, the oilfield is going to see a lot of layoffs and some companies have already just folded up. This will destroy a lot of businesses in the coming months. The last slowdown of 2015, we had to sell our home at a loss. May happen again!



Hope not on the home front Bobby.  The petroleum industry can be a real pain at times.  I've seen it during its good times and also its bad times.  Bad times are never good.  Hang tough my friend, once this virus has run its course people are going to want to get out and move around.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 16, 2020)

It’s really starting to sink in here. My wife has dementia and doesn’t drive or have any hobbies. She’s not so bed yet that she can’t function just can’t drive. She loves the gym and goes every day and on occasion I’ve seen her go twice in one day. We just got home from eating out and the restaurant said after 10pm it’s take out only. My wife called the gym and it’s closing until further notice after 10 pm as well. I told her we would have to start walking around the block and she would be good with that but it’s supposed to continue raining until Friday. My first thought would be food but I guess as long as the drive throughs are open we’ll manage. I can grill as long as I can get the propane and or pellets but I’m only good for out door cooking. We should be good here but I’m worried about those that depend on the retail sales like wait people and others that work directly with the public.


----------



## greenacres2 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm in employee benefits, 64 and taking a bio-injectable drug.  Still in the office (12 hours today!!)  But, of the 17 people in our building i only saw 3 or 4 today.  Will work from home if we shut down.  My son is an IT exec with a multi-national in North Carolina.  Took that job in early January, has an apartment there with family finishing the school year in Michigan.  He was flying home every other weekend, but 3 weeks ago he was put on travel restriction--go to an airport and stay out of the office for 2-3 weeks.  So he drove home on Saturday and will work from there for at least a few weeks.
It's a little weird to come home tonight and not know if i could go back tomorrow.  Like Mark, we have enough to eat for 3 or 4 weeks (but i'll be out of bananas!!).  And...i have enough wood to make pens (or boxes if it ever gets warm again)--no need to go anywhere!!
earl


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 16, 2020)

We're retired here too and live out in the country... closest neighbor is about 1500 yards up the hill above us.  My son is a deputy sheriff over in Georgia... he'll have to continue working,  he'll be exposed... his wife works from home so she's okay. ... My daughter in California can work from home... need to check on her, but pretty sure she's going to be fine.... not sure if her wife can work from home, need to see about her.

The wife and I plan a short shopping trip to local Walmart tomorrow morning early before the store gets crowded... don't need much, a few staples, dog food for the mutts, milk and bread, and not much else... May pick up another package of TP if we can find any 
otherwise, I'll stay home and work in the shop to stock up inventory for the summer market (if there is one)... my art show for first of May has already canceled and a local craft expo here in town has rescheduled to May... we're in the age bracket and LOML has some health issues that we don't need to be exposed.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 16, 2020)

greenacres2 said:


> Like Mark, we have enough to eat for 3 or 4 weeks (but i'll be out of bananas!!).  And...i have enough wood to make pens (or boxes if it ever gets warm again)--no need to go anywhere!!
> earl


Not a problem here with bananas... I like them okay, they don't like me at all.... but I'm out of Blue Bell... it's critical....


----------



## WarEagle90 (Mar 16, 2020)

I manage a drinking water utility that serves in some capacity over 100,000 people so staying home is not an option for me and most of our employees. We will continue to operate as normal while at the same time taking every precaution so that we keep our employees safe and still provide our citizens, businesses and  medical facilities water in this time of crisis. We have business continuity plans in place that could include shutting down the administrative side of our operation if necessary and quarantining our critical staff in place in the worst case scenario. Let’s all be rational in our actions and together, we will get through this.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 16, 2020)

As for now, our offices are still opened with liberal telecommuting.  Seems surreal for me since I reentered the workplace on an interim basis to run a Division after the accidental death of the previous Director.  My function was to keep the train on the tracks while working myself out of a job by helping hire a new permanent Director.  That effort has now been side tracked by Covid 19 so I find myself trying to carry out a new mandate “take care of our people and get the job done”. I had to order two at risk employees to leave today with the directive to work and from home.  We also have a lot of younger people with kids who are faced with childcare issues with the schools being closed.  We have a lot of remote capability so I hope to start doing some telecommuting myself later this week.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks fellows for the response. I know there will be more. I'm not a very emotional guy usually but this situation with each of you, knowing how it is being multiplied a million fold across the world - breaks my heart. A little bit like the feeling of 9-11. My heart goes out to those who will lose income and maybe their home, and especially loved ones.

I know we will come out better in the long run, but for the short haul, it is going to hurt. Praying for all of you, and the rest of the posts to follow.


----------



## KenB259 (Mar 16, 2020)

I work for a metals distributor, in the laser department , where I do the programming. We are still working, trying to keep a safe distance from on another as best we can. The company has hired more cleaning people for the off shifts. If you don’t feel well , you are directed to stay home. If you are sick , you will not be allowed to return until you are tested. The governor today in Michigan closed all “ eat in “ restaurants, they can only do take out. Also closed all bars, coffee houses, gyms, movie theaters , casinos , and all sporting activities, probably more that I have forgotten. Had to take the cat to the vet tonight, they aren’t allowing anyone in as normal. We had to call them when we got there and they called us back when an exam room was ready for us. My wife and I are not overly social, so as long as we can get groceries I think we’ll be okay. It is getting more scary every day between the virus and the stock market. I’m not even going to look at my 401k. 



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm working my full and usual schedule as a solo practice surgeon with academic responsibilities - on call 24/7/365, as I have been for most of 4 decades.

I subscribe to the teachings of the great physician and Father of Modern Medicine - Sir William Osler (1849-1919) - he defined the practice of medicine as a way of life - and among his enduring thoughts are:

“Be calm and strong and patient. Meet failure and disappointment with courage. Rise superior to the trials of life, and never give in to hopelessness or despair. In danger, in adversity, cling to your principles and ideals. Aequanimitas!
- Sir William Osler

“Think not of the amount to be accomplished, the difficulties to be overcome, or the end to be attained, but set earnestly, at the little task at your elbow, letting that be sufficient for the day.”
- Sir William Osler

“Nothing will sustain you more potently than the power to recognize in your humdrum routine, the true poetry of life - the poetry of the commonplace, of the ordinary person, of the plain, toilworn, with their loves and their joys, their sorrows and griefs.”
- Sir William Osler

“Imperturbability means coolness and presence of mind under all circumstances, calmness amid storm, clearness of judgment in moments of grave peril, immobility, impassiveness, or, to use an old and expressive word, phlegm.”
- Sir William Osler  

I'm lucky to work.

Stay safe, and stay creative.

Humbly and gratefully - Bob


----------



## Argo13 (Mar 16, 2020)

I am a pharmacist so I will be going to work. I volunteered to work from home but apparently they frown at selling drugs out of the back of your house. We handle specialty meds so my exposure will be less than a normal pharmacist. Wife’s a teacher she is off for at least three weeks per the state guidelines. Daughter will be having online college course until campuses reopen. My other daughter can work from her apartment. So we are good to go. 

Jason


----------



## Wayne (Mar 16, 2020)

This is a great thread Hank! 

It's sad how this has affected all of our members and the world... 

Good luck to all,


----------



## Sataro (Mar 16, 2020)

Retired teacher. Working part time every other week in a small railroad museum. Boss texted me today that she has a business meeting with city officials tomorrow. I’m not sure whether my job will shut down or not right now. Usually very few visitors during the week. But amid all this chaos, I cannot really see my job staying open. If job shuts down, I have a supply of pen kits & blanks. Will keep busy making pens.


----------



## nobdyspecial (Mar 16, 2020)

Officer in the Canadian Forces Health Services, currently doing planning.
Still at work, and very busy.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 16, 2020)

Our school system announced this afternoon they will be closed most likely  for the rest of the school year...mid June. Administrators and teachers are being trained on distant learning and will teach online. They are accelerating the roll out of ChromeBooks to students who have not received them yet and will make the Internet available to those who can’t afford it. 
They also stated that they will continue to provide meals for students who are on the free and reduced lunches. Many kids get both breakfast and lunch at school. To help these students, even though schools are closed, every school in the county will provide these in a lunch bag form which kids/parents can pick up at the nearest school even if it isn’t the one they attend. 
Friday, they handed out 1,000 breakfasts and 1,500 lunches. 
Today they started bus meals on wheels. They ran 54 buses with a foods person on each bus and delivered 478 meals....made 263 stops and covered 667 miles in addition to the meals picked up at the schools. They expect the number of bus meals to increase as parents and students get “on board” with this new delivery mode.
Our county has reacted quickly and is really trying to meet the students immediate needs.
Wifey has been teaching in the county for 35 years the teachers are committed to helping their student families.


----------



## Sataro (Mar 16, 2020)

Charlie_W said:


> Our school system announced this afternoon they will be closed most likely  for the rest of the school year...mid June. Administrators and teachers are being trained on distant learning and will teach online. They are accelerating the roll out of ChromeBooks to students who have not received them yet and will make the Internet available to those who can’t afford it.
> They also stated that they will continue to provide meals for students who are on the free and reduced lunches. Many kids get both breakfast and lunch at school. To help these students, even though schools are closed, every school in the county will provide these in a lunch bag form which kids/parents can pick up at the nearest school even if it isn’t the one they attend.
> Friday, they handed out 1,000 breakfasts and 1,500 lunches.
> Today they started bus meals on wheels. They ran 54 buses with a foods person on each bus and delivered 478 meals....made 263 stops and covered 667 miles in addition to the meals picked up at the schools. They expect the number of bus meals to increase as parents and students get “on board” with this new delivery mode.
> ...



Outstanding job on taking care of the student meals. For some students this is the only meal that they get in a day. So it is really beneficial to them.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 16, 2020)

I help maintain a large fleet of very large mining machinery in one of the coal mines to the west of where I live.
We work 7 days/nights on, 7 off. I am about to go back out for my 7 nights. There are several hundred employees on site at all times, so the risk of infection could be quite high if someone brings it in with them.
Last lot of dayshifts I was out there, 2 people presented sick, so were isolated and tested for Coronavirus, one had just come back from Thailand, he tested positive for influenza A, and was sent home, the other was just dehydrated.
It gave us all a scare.
There has been no talk of shutting down the mines yet, as we need the income and revenue from the mining industry to help keep the economy from collapsing . Though I have heard that some mines are getting the office staff to work from home.
The outcome looks bleak if some of the stories can be believed.


----------



## Sly Dog (Mar 16, 2020)

Retired family court judge that still works as a “senior” (4-5 days a month as a substitute, as needed).  Have to go to the courthouse when I do work.  What is highly unusual is that our county courthouse is currently closed to the public.  Only people allowed in are those who are necessary (e.g., parties, lawyers, yes lawyers,  staff, security...).  Wife - a tire company purchaser - is working from home.  I’m thankful for that - she’s the vulnerable type.  

Interesting to read the stories here.  Weird times.   Pubs closed in Ireland on St. Patrick’s Day? Who‘d a thought that would ever happen.  Idaho is famous for potatoes but I had to go to several stores today to find any.  Lots of apples and onions but no potatoes! No word on when toilet paper will arrive again.  I’m sure those shortages are temporary, or are they? 

As difficult as it is, there are many heartwarming stories of people supporting and uplifting each other; singing in Italy and elsewhere; teachers and others delivering meals...lots of heroes out there.  I love hearing about them. 

This experience is changing how I think about my neighbors and community.  Frankly, I feel better acquainted with some of you than my immediate neighbors!  I think I’ll join Nextdoor or some such app and connect a bit better.  I really only look after my neighbor across the street- a Korean War vet who I check in on regularly.   As awful as this pandemic is, maybe it will bring us all closer.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 17, 2020)

I have been told today from a trusting source that Spain is in lock-down military and police have taken over, streets empty, businesses closed, highways with no cars,  very strange scenes indeed.

We were in this part of South Australia are suffering the results of public panic and public stupidity, people continue to empty super-markets even though they have now restrictions on the number of items one can take, I just came from a quick trip to Merissa RA specialist and in the way back I said to Merissa that we were going to stop at the Aldis store to get some canned food, the same type cans we buy each fortnight only this time we got our limit of 10 cans of each type so, we got 10 chick peas and 10 mixed beans + 6 medium tins of tuna this is basically what we are going to have extra for the next 2 or 3 weeks, only to be used if absolutely needed but apart from that, we have not become part of the problem and stock on all the items other people seem to buy.

I'm not too worried about this virus nor I will allow ourselves to live in a panic because of peoples stupidity and ignorance, flue virus kills hundreds every year in Australia alone, this is just another virus that I suspect was man made to bring the world to the point we are now but a solution will be found before things get out of control and serious "preppers" will be the only ones to survive, believe it if you will, I don't.

We never go anywhere particularly me, I spend weeks not going over the front gate of the house, I don't need to I have everything I need here and if necessary, I have rifles and plenty of ammunition so, I can go out and hunt, fish and so on, I don't need to go far either so, while we can get our medications we will feed ourselves and our pets but for that, we still have a long way to go and it won't happen, these are my thoughts, beliefs and opinions, you are welcome to disagree...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 17, 2020)

Not to make light of the situation as I see that things are getting more and more concerning by the minute. Last weekend my son was visiting and needed toilet paper for home. Of coarse the Walmart was completely out so I stopped at Kroger and they had a few left. While he was getting his I started talking to an older couple and the woman said “It’s looking pretty grim”. I said we might have to go back to the “Old Days” and rubbed my fists together. She laughed and asked if there were any Sears Catalogs around any more. I said I haven’t seen anything close to that in years. The closest thing we have now are flyers. It looks like we’re all in the same boat around the world so maybe we can put our differences aside long enough to get this straightened out.


----------



## greenacres2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Kenny Durrant said:


> ... She laughed and asked if there were any Sears Catalogs around any more. I said I haven’t seen anything close to that in years. The closest thing we have now are flyers. It looks like we’re all in the same boat around the world so maybe we can put our differences aside long enough to get this straightened out.


I've got the 2017 and 2018 Grizzly catalogs--if we run out of wood shavings!!
earl


----------



## Bryguy (Mar 17, 2020)

I am a retired teacher. I don't need to go anywhere except to take the dog out in the woods behind the house. I will stay home and turn pens. I consider my self very fortunate. 
Schools are closed, and I have offered my virtual science teacher services to any student who needs help with online assignments. But my heart breaks for all the small businesses and their employees. These will be tough times. Our little town is highly dependent on tourism and that won't be happening.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Mar 17, 2020)

Hospital based pediatrician, haven't seen any kids with this yet but have heard of a couple in the region.  Cases in NY increasing exponentially at this point.   I'm working as usual but am trying to stay far away from the ED unless necessary.  Testing is still a problem.  Went to store yesterday and saw lots of empty shelves.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Pen_man_ship (Mar 17, 2020)

PSI will not be taking orders until further notice!
My wife and I are retired so we're all set.
Now I don't have to feel guilty for not wanting to leave the house.

On another note, the store that is selling my pens does not want exotic woods, they just want local wood.
I looked at our wood shed storing next year's four cord....told my wife we're sitting on millions!


----------



## monophoto (Mar 17, 2020)

Retired engineer - so I really don't have to go anywhere.  

Last Friday, it occurred to me that it might be smart to take a quick trip to the Library to pick up a stack of books - just in case.  On Saturday morning, the Library announced that it would be closed indefinitely.  Good timing!

Yesterday, wife and I made an early trip to the vampyre for the blood work needed for our annual physicals coming up next month.  On the way home, we stopped at the wine store to replenish our supply.  Later yesterday, they announced that it would be closed for a while.  More good timing!

But our immediate challenge is that our next door neighbor is planning his annual St Patrick's Day corned beef and cabbage dinner for four Senior Citizen couples in our neighborhood.  Our son is a trained chef and is scheduled to help him since he is on a forced vacation while the restaurant where he works is closed.  So how do we convey our concerns about the wisdom of getting a bunch of old folks together in a small dining room right now without offending someone?


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 17, 2020)

We  are good - I am retired and doing part time jobs for my son - don't expect much to change there.  I did have a lumbar spine fusion on Mar 5 so am physically somewhat sidelined.  But food and resources are good I think.
I believe we have a health problem to address with COVID 19 but it is more a political football than it should be.  If we could just address the virus I bet we could put it in it place short order!  I am dumbfounded over some of the decisions - ie my daughter in law had to close her office - only 2-3 people work there - but some times 1-3 people per day come in to pay rent. The impact to our economy is politically driven not health - IMHO!


----------



## wood128 (Mar 17, 2020)

Retired USAF and Aerospace Engineer. I spend most of my time in the shop and working on fixing up,the house and planting the spring garden.  We are staying close to home , most large churches are closed and schools are closing. We live near the Ocean , so the spring breakers are here as usual , lots of cars and people in the fast food restaurants. My grandson just started work as an Aerospace Tech with Space X here at Cape Canaveral , next launch scheduled for Wed at 8:15 AM . So far , they are still working 3 shifts but Elon Musk told his people to stay calm , not panic and if you feel sick stay home. No reported cases of the virus in out county yet. NASA closed the visitor center and the cruise ships are not moving out of Port Canaveral. Disney is closed .


----------



## Seer (Mar 17, 2020)

I am in IT dispatched from home and we have been told to no longer just do courtesy visits and to not use any phones except our cells if we have to do any calls.  My wife is retired so at the moment all is good.


----------



## monophoto (Mar 17, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## monophoto (Mar 17, 2020)

monophoto said:


> Just saw a news item that the porn industry is shutting down production.
> 
> Yup, it's getting bad!
> 
> Last week I had a colonoscopy - my eleventh time through that process.  One of the lessons that I learned a long time about about colonoscopies may apply here - a critical ingredient in getting through the process is to maintain a sense of humor!


----------



## socdad (Mar 17, 2020)

I haven't gone to work in 13 years, the joy of retirement. I'm continuing to prepare for shows, even though my first several events have been cancelled. Hopefully by early June ...


----------



## SteveG (Mar 17, 2020)

I kept hearing on the news reports statements about those most at risk, specifically the term "elderly". It was not until days or weeks had passed with this type of reporting, that I realized (at age 70) they were referring to ME! It had never crossed my mind that I was 'elderly' prior to this situation. For the record, I do NOT consider myself elderly, but am being most careful about my exposure to all those 'young' folks who might be a vector sending the virus my way.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 17, 2020)

Pen_man_ship said:


> PSI will not be taking orders until further notice!
> My wife and I are retired so we're all set.
> Now I don't have to feel guilty for not wanting to leave the house.
> 
> ...



*I just checked with PSI and they told me it's business as usual.*  They are still shipping product as I'm sure Exotic Blanks and others are as well. 
(Edit)- PSI did just confirm that they don't know at this time how long they will continue to ship though.


----------



## Robinherb (Mar 17, 2020)

I work in hospital maintenance. No option but to go to work and hope for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Humongous (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm an electrical engineer working for an OEM that produces measurement equipment for the power industry.  We are business as usual except all meetings will be conducted online.  My wife works for the NYS Appellate court and will be on call as needed for the next 2 weeks. My daughter is a college student who will be online for the balance of the semester.  My son is a TSA agent at our airport and, as you can imagine, has seen a drastic decline in the number of people traveling.  Yesterday there were 300 people total where he usually sees 300-400 per hour.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m in Industrial water treatment services.  As long as we need electricity and gasoline we will be working. I can work from wherever I am at, though customer, company and employee meetings have been curtailed to online only.

My people are pretty spread out and mostly work alone. We have developed plans 3-4 levels deep in order to keep our customers in water. Other parts of the company take care of hospitals. Many are working from home and some will be working 2 weeks on site, 2 weeks off site in a rotation where possible.

Wife is normally home and we are good on supplies. Plus we moved to a smaller town and county, which helps. Oldest daughter is a bank teller at a small state bank, no changes so far but they can to drive through only if needed. Son works at a foundry is n maintenance, they are minimizing hours and slowing things down, so it will be dependent on the end users what the future looks like. Youngest daughter is in higher end food service in Houston. Tuesday they indicated they would shut down but continue to pay a basic wage and provide 2 meals a day to their employees and family’s for the next two weeks then decide the future.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 17, 2020)

Still working for now, I work in a relatively small chemical plant.  I am preparing to work from home, possibly an altered work schedule where I perform necessary onsite duties 1 or 2 days a week and the rest remotely.  I suspect that we will move to a skeleton crew but that hasn't happened yet.  Given disruption in supply chains, not really sure how much long we'll continue to run, but I guess that's the case for everyone.

We just today had our first confirmed case in our county, makes me a little uncomfortable but I knew it was coming.  The individual does not have any travel history and no known contact with infected person, so it is community spread.  Given the woefully inadequate testing in the US, this has probably spread quite thoroughly.  For example WV is reporting no cases, but have only completed 80 tests, eight zero.  Per the CDC website (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-updates/testing-in-us.html) there have only been about 25,000 tests completed nationwide and we are over 4,000 confirmed cases.  Now that states are being allowed to do their own tests I think we will see whole lot of cases piling up.  Time will tell, but I'm expecting it to get a lot worse before it gets better.  Trying to keep my head up, doing my best to prepare and position my family, and hoping for the best...


----------



## Scott (Mar 18, 2020)

Staying home!  Mostly.  But then we are retired.  We had to go into town yesterday for a doctor appointment, and while there we hit Costco.  No huge lines, everything was orderly, most of the shelves were still full, and we scored the big three - toilet paper, paper towels and Kleenex!  We were due to pick some of those up, so one pack of each.  We will probably venture out on nice days and practice with our cameras, but that doesn’t mean going where other people are.  We are trying to be real careful as both of us are over 65.  Take care all!

Scott.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Mar 18, 2020)

I've cut back on my Handyman business, emergencies only.  But I've been asked to increase my volunteer time at our local Food Bank.  It seems the lack of food in the local Wally World is putting more pressure on our donations (which most come from Wally World!)  Go figure!  My customers for both my business and the Food Bank appreciate the effort.


----------



## ecrouse (Mar 18, 2020)

I work in IT so our team already has a remote work rotation we all participate in, and have for years.  That same remote infrastructure is available to any of our employees but is relatively lightly used, mostly by business travelers.  Last week our company announced that everyone was to begin working remotely this week so it's been a bit of a scramble getting everyone brushed up on how to VPN and use 2 factor authentication but happily our systems are rock solid and no one is having problems related to our gear.  I've gotten 2 hours a day back due to not having to commute, so I'm pretty happy about that.  Wife is a project manager, also in IT and is also accustomed to remote working so our lives are reasonably unchanged with regards to work.

Socially, lots of stuff cancelled and closed. Several weddings this year that have been or may be cancelled, the dance studio we go to is closing, restaurants not allowing dine in.  All high class problems to be sure, but we're set to be hunkered down as long as needed.  At least I am getting more shop time, right?


----------



## Hutch9022 (Mar 18, 2020)

Seeing how people still seem to be doing stupid stuff. We will still be patrolling the streets and taking fools to jail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jokker78 (Mar 18, 2020)

I have to work. I was given a travel restrictions exemption letter.


----------



## Texas Taco (Mar 19, 2020)

We are a 24/7/365 business and the operation crews are still working.  I on the other have been off for two weeks now and will not return to the plant until 23April2020 to sign my termination papers and officially begin my retirement.  I'm subject to call back between now April 23rd should there be an operational need or to be called back for Outage Safety Technician duties for the spring maintenance outage.


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 19, 2020)

Sataro said:


> Outstanding job on taking care of the student meals. For some students this is the only meal that they get in a day. So it is really beneficial to them.


Here in Phoenix, the schools are providing meals to anyone under 18. Breakfast and lunch.  The blind center is closed so I'm home.  I still work as a computer consultant, but right now I'm only doing team viewer remote control consulting, and if someone has a hardware problem, they bring me their computer and I fix it here and then they come back and get it.  And I wipe it down before I touch it!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 20, 2020)

Updated status-My part time railroad job has closed this week. City has offered me other options to continue working to make up my hours that I will miss. I think I will just sit home until this is mess is all over. Wife doesn’t work, so we will just enjoy some time together. Plus I’ve been stocking up on pen kits for a while now. So I’ve got plenty of shop time ahead of me to enjoy. Hope everyone gets through this mess with no major complications in their life.


----------



## pshrynk (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm a psychiatrist working embedded in a primary care setting, so i am going in every day.  It's my patients who are staying home.  For now i call them at home.  Next week, we are going to start gearing up remote video appointments.  Some time, i suppose that I'll be asked to stay home and video conference everything.  One of the few perks of this whole thing is that the medical system is being forced to modernize over night.


----------



## greenacres2 (Mar 20, 2020)

pshrynk said:


> I'm a psychiatrist working embedded in a primary care setting, so i am going in every day.  It's my patients who are staying home.  For now i call them at home.  Next week, we are going to start gearing up remote video appointments.  Some time, i suppose that I'll be asked to stay home and video conference everything.  One of the few perks of this whole thing is that the medical system is being forced to modernize over night.


Virtually all of our larger benefits clients have added coverage for tele-health this year, most were at the beginning of 2020, and the last few within the past 2 weeks.  In addition, the virtual visits for minor conditions (which has been in place for a few years) is picking up volume.  The virtual visits should not take the place of relationship with a primary care physician--which is where the tele-health has become valuable quickly.
From a plan design perspective, our general perception is that access to mental health providers seems to reduce the (often self-imposed) barrier to mental health services.  Would be interested to hear your view on that topic--probably better off-line than to clutter this thread.  Hopefully, your patients are responding well through telephonic means.
earl


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 20, 2020)

greenacres2 said:


> Virtually all of our larger benefits clients have added coverage for tele-health this year
> earl


Even my vet has tele-health appointments!


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 20, 2020)

Just started a three week lock down in the San Francisco Bay area. Work called to say they were temporarily laying me off - so now I have lots of time on my hands. I'm catching up on home projects and yard work. Today, after doing the yard, I opened the garage up and I'm getting it cleaned out. I would like to get going on some more Cigar Illusion pens and a couple of other ideas that have been hanging around for a while. We are fortunate because my wife is in health care. So job security is steady with her. I think I'm really going to enjoy my time off. Weather is nice and I don't mind being at home. I've also been enjoying turning spheres using the Soren Berger method. No hording of anything for me. I really don't understand the panic - especially in this area where people are so wealthy. We have a great neighborhood app that let's us keep in touch with each other and we are keeping an eye on our elderly and making sure they have what they need. There are others that work in health care and didn't have the luxury of getting supplies since they were working long hours. Now they go out to the store and it's cleaned out. So we are all pitching in to provide what is needed. It's a mix between people who are selfish or panicked and people who are generous.
There is still plenty of room out and about to go for a walk and breathe the clean air. It's also very quiet without all of the freeway noise. I never realized how noisy the freeway was, but now I can tell the difference.

Take care everyone.


----------



## log2lumber (Mar 20, 2020)

I am splitting my time between home and office.  I am the head of finance and we are working remotely as much as possible, but we still have to go in to pay some of the bills and make bank deposits 2x per week. My bookkeeper and I swap days in the building.  Generally only one person at a time in our workplace.


----------

